# Garlic Squares



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2006)

Garlic Squares
Yield: 8 Servings

1 c fresh garlic, coarsely chopped
1 c onions, thinly sliced
1/4 c  plus 2 tablespoons butter
2 c flour
2 ts baking powder
1 ts salt
2 T parsley, finely chopped
1 ts dill
1 c milk
1/2 c sharp Cheddar cheese

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F.  Gently saute garlic and onions in
2 tablespoons butter about 10 minutes until tender but not brown.
Sift flour, baking powder and salt into mixing bowl.  Cut in 1/4
cup butter until mixture is crumbly like cornmeal.  Add parsley,
dill, and milk, stir just until evenly moist.  Pour into well-greased
8 x 8-inch pan.  Spread garlic and onions on top, then cover with
cheese.  Bake for 25 to 30 minutes.  Cool slightly and cut into
squares.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 10, 2006)

Sounds like something good to serve with spaghetti. thanks.


----------



## gandmag (Feb 10, 2006)

def. sounds like something i will need to make down the road here. being an avid garlic lover this recipe does seem like it would go well with some sort of pasta dish. need to make sure i'm packing some breath mints though after pounding a few of those garlic squares away. nice recipe.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 10, 2006)

I love garlic!!!
Thank you lucky.
You're sure posting some good ones!


----------



## mg_man1 (Feb 10, 2006)

sounds  yummy im going to have  to try  this  i  love garlic wonder if i could make some garlic fudge  too hhhhmmmmmmmmm.. that  sounds  good and interesting too   hehehehe almost  like garlic ice cream


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2006)

y'know, i actually went to my fudge file in hopes of helping you out, but, sorry, no garlic variations...........
did you ever make garlic SOUP???


----------



## amber (Feb 10, 2006)

Wholly cow, thats alot of garlic, but it sounds yummy!


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds awesome, a bit like a cheesy garlic scone! I'm c&p this one, thanks Lucky


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 11, 2006)

Yum! That sounds so delicious. I wonder if mixing some of the cheese, and onions/garlic right in the batter would  be good as well...? 

I'm going to try this tomorrow......


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 11, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Yum! That sounds so delicious. I wonder if mixing some of the cheese, and onions/garlic right in the batter would  be good as well...?


 I like that idea Grumblebee, I've got a cheese and chive scone recipe where they are in encorporated into the batter and it's terrific, so I bet this would be really nice too.


----------



## callie (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks, lucky!  Copied, pasted and saved in my recipe file!! looooove garlic!


----------



## SharonT (Aug 28, 2006)

luckytrim said:
			
		

> Garlic Squares
> Yield: 8 Servings
> 1 c fresh garlic, coarsely chopped
> ...


   I'm just browsing some of the old appetizer threads today.   I've been copying and pasting more than I'll ever have time to try!

Anyway -- is that 1 CUP fresh garlic ??   1 Clove doesn't sound enough...


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 28, 2006)

you are keerect, sharon- 1 CUP.

this also works well with an American / jack cheese mixture.
LT


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 28, 2006)

Oooh - can't wait to try this one (when the weather cools down a bit here).  As a garlic maven, this is right up my alley.  Thanks!!


----------



## SharonT (Aug 28, 2006)

Thankee, Luckytrim.   I'll try them.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 28, 2006)

luckytrim said:
			
		

> Garlic Squares


 
Nice! 

No - not nice; VERY nice! 

No, no, no, not very nice....


Delicious!!!  
I'm a garlic fan !!


----------

